# Se escucha ruido



## Belenchus

Hola a todos.

Tengo muchas dudas acerca de como formar frases impersonales con "SE" en inglés. Leí que se debían de poner en voz pasiva este tipo de estructuras pero me parece algo raro. En otro libro decían que se hacían con el verbo GET + Participio pasado. Por ejemplo: "Se escucha ruido dentro de la casa"
Me podéis aclarar esto, por favor? Gracias


----------



## micafe

El español tiene dos formas de voz pasiva. 

En tu frase en realidad estás usando la voz pasiva con "se" que tiene el mismo significado que la voz pasiva con el verbo "ser":
*
"Se escucha* ruido dentro de la casa" = "(Un) ruido* es escuchado *dentro de la casa".

Estas dos frases en español se traducen al inglés con TO BE + PAST PARTICIPLE, que es como se forma la voz pasiva en inglés:

"*A noise is heard in the house"*


----------



## Belenchus

Gracias!! Entonces, siempre se hacen con pasiva, no?


----------



## JennyTW

No, también se puede hacer con "you" impersonal/general. "You can hear noise inside/coming from the house ". 

Se puede esquiar allí en mayo. - You can ski there in May.


----------



## Avispero

Not all the time, a lot of the time when the passive "se" contruction is used in Spanish, we would use "you can/could...."

ejemplo: A lo lejos se divisa la isla = You can make out/see the island in the distance.


----------



## Peterdg

And, supplementing what JennyTW and Avispero said, in a more formal setting, you can also use the impersonal "one" construction: "One can hear noise..."


----------



## Aviador

For the benefit of those who are no Spanish-native speakers, let me point out the fact that the exact equivalent of _to hear_ is _oír_, not _escuchar_.
_Escuchar_ is actually _to listen_. _Mientras escuchaba música, oí que llamaban a la puerta_.


----------



## casino_andante

Aviador said:


> For the benefit of those who are no Spanish-native speakers, let me point out the fact that the exact equivalent of _to hear_ is _oír_, not _escuchar_.
> _Escuchar_ is actually _to listen_. _Mientras escuchaba música, oí que llamaban a la puerta_.



I'm not a native but I don't agree with that, I think Oir and Escuchar are used differently and escuchar can be used as "to hear" , I just saw on a tv show in Spanish not long ago : A woman is woken up by a noise in her house and says to her husband ¿Escuchaste eso? No English native would ever say: Did you listen to that? because it's wrong. So I disagree with you


----------



## Aviador

casino_andante said:


> I'm not a native but I don't agree with  that, I think Oir and Escuchar are used differently and escuchar can be  used as "to hear" , I just saw on a tv show in Spanish not long ago : A  woman is woken up by a noise in her house and says to her husband  ¿Escuchaste eso? No English native would ever say: Did you listen to  that? because it's wrong. So I disagree with you



Well, I think you do agree with me:


Oír = to hear. 
Escuchar = to listen. 
Your account does confirm what I state: "_No English native would ever say: Did you listen to that? because it's wrong_." Yes. That is exactly why I imply the translation of _escuchar_ as _to hear_ is wrong:
The Spanish verb _escuchar_ refers to the act of putting intentional attention to sounds, while _oír_ is to simply unintentionally perceive sounds. _Oír_ is unavoidable, while _escuchar_ is intentional.
This is why, in my opinion, _¿Escuchaste eso?_ is, in the context of your example, wrong.
An example that I have in these forums sometimes given is the following:


> —_¿Oíste ese ruido?_
> —_No_.
> —_Escucha ahora_.


The first character asks whether the other, unexpectedly, heard the sound.  Then, since the second character answers "no", the first character asks  the first one to put purposeful attention to any sound, that is, _to listen_ = _escuchar_.
In certain regional varieties of the Spanish language, the distinction between _oír_ and _escuchar_ is in a big part lost. Notably, the "Platense" dialect. This is something I regret as lexical impoverishment. In my opinion, nothing to be proud of.


----------



## casino_andante

Aviador said:


> Well, I think you do agree with me:
> 
> 
> Oír = to hear.
> Escuchar = to listen.
> Your account does confirm what I state: "_No English native would ever say: Did you listen to that? because it's wrong_." Yes. That is exactly why I imply the translation of _escuchar_ as _to hear_ is wrong:
> The Spanish verb _escuchar_ refers to the act of putting intentional attention to sounds, while _oír_ is to simply unintentionally perceive sounds. _Oír_ is unavoidable, while _escuchar_ is intentional.
> This is why, in my opinion, _¿Escuchaste eso?_ is, in the context of your example, wrong.
> An example that I have in these forums sometimes given is the following:
> 
> The first character asks whether the other, unexpectedly, heard the sound.  Then, since the second character answers "no", the first character asks  the first one to put purposeful attention to any sound, that is, _to listen_ = _escuchar_.
> In certain regional varieties of the Spanish language, the distinction between _oír_ and _escuchar_ is in a big part lost. Notably, the "Platense" dialect. This is something I regret as lexical impoverishment. In my opinion, nothing to be proud of.


Nope, sorry, still don't agree, I hear escuchar used in that way (my example) all the time. You're saying that its wrong, That's what I don't agree with. I think you are confused, and your confusion will only confuse others. Good day sir


----------



## micafe

I agree that "oir" and "escuchar" are not used the same in both languages. Something similar happens with "mirar", "ver" and "watch", "see". 

I want to add that, at least in my country, we *hardly ever* use the verb "escuchar" in the spoken language.


----------



## 797102030aaa

micafe said:


> I agree that "oir" and "escuchar" are not used the same in both languages. Something similar happens with "mirar", "ver" and "watch", "see".
> 
> I want to add that, at least in my country, we *hardly ever* use the verb "escuchar" in the spoken language.



They definitely don't correspond with their uses, One example is whne you are talking on the phone and you aren't sure if the other person can* hear *you, you ask (in english) Can you *hear* me? and in Colombia I've heard the same question formed as : ¿me escuchas? It's an intersesting/frustrating subject.


----------



## micafe

797102030aaa said:


> They definitely don't correspond with their uses, One example is whne you are talking on the phone and you aren't sure if the other person can* hear *you, you ask (in english) Can you *hear* me? and in Colombia I've heard the same question formed as : ¿me escuchas? It's an intersesting/frustrating subject.



In my part of Colombia we'd sat "¿Me oyes?" "¿Me estás oyendo?".. 

I'm not saying we* never* say it.. but it's not commonly used.


----------



## _SantiWR_

casino_andante said:


> I'm not a native but I don't agree with that, I think Oir and Escuchar are used differently and escuchar can be used as "to hear" , I just saw on a tv show in Spanish not long ago : A woman is woken up by a noise in her house and says to her husband ¿Escuchaste eso? No English native would ever say: Did you listen to that? because it's wrong. So I disagree with you



There's some regional variation regarding the use of oír and escuchar. For mi in particular _¿escuchaste eso?_ sounds as wrong as _did you listen to that?_, but, like you said many native speakers do say that. Whether it is wrong or not would be a question open to debate, for example in my area would be something characteristic of rather uneducated people. So, I would always say "_se oye ruido_", but it might be different in other dialects.

EDIT: There's a funny line that gives an idea of the register I'm talking about: _Houston, me se escucha?_


----------



## _SantiWR_

797102030aaa said:


> They definitely don't correspond with their uses, One example is whne you are talking on the phone and you aren't sure if the other person can* hear *you, you ask (in english) Can you *hear* me? and in Colombia I've heard the same question formed as : ¿me escuchas? It's an intersesting/frustrating subject.



I would say:
_¿me oyes? = can you hear me?
¿me escuchas? = could you please listen to me?_


----------



## chileno

Ruidos son escuchados dentro de la casa = Se escuchan ruidos dentro de la casa = Noises are heard inside the home/house.


----------



## loudspeaker

casino_andante said:


> Nope, sorry, still don't agree, I hear escuchar used in that way (my example) all the time. You're saying that its wrong, That's what I don't agree with. I think you are confused, and your confusion will only confuse others. Good day sir




If you're not so much concerned about what is grammatically correct or not, then "habla más alto que no te escucho" is fine. (I'm still dumbfounded by this!) 
No wonder some Spanish students of English have great difficulty in distinguishing hear and listen because they are unaware of any difference in their own language! 
Spanish, like English, distinguishes between the activity of listening to something (escuchar), and the experience of hearing something (oír). Thus, 'escuchar' (listen) includes an element of meaning related to 'doing something', while 'oír'  (hear) includes no such element. 

¿Qué estás haciendo? 
Estoy oyendo la radio 
Estoy escuchando la radio 

Se escucha ruido dentro de la casa 
Se oye ruido dentro de la casa 

Habla más alto que no te escucho. 
Habla más alto que no te oigo.  

Es la primera vez que escucho esa palabra.  
Es la primera vez que oigo esa palabra.


----------



## donbill

Loudspeaker, with all due respect, it seems to me that you may be imposing English semantics on Spanish. I agree with your basic distinctions, but there are regional and idiomatic uses in both languages that sometimes defy what seems to be "correct."


----------



## loudspeaker

Hola, Donbill:
No, no es mi intención imponer nada.  Da la casualidad de que el inglés y el español, por una vez,  van de la mano en cuanto al uso correcto de “oír “ y “escuchar" (hear/listen). 
El mal uso de esos dos verbos está generalizado en el mundo hispano, algo a lo que me enfrento diariamente, por lo que sé de lo que hablo. Los ejemplos incorrectos que puse en mi anterior mensaje están a la orden del día; muchos nativos hablan así erróneamente. 
No es una crítica, ni mucho menos. Todos los nativos de cualquier lengua cometen errores. Al cabo de los años, dichos errores son tan frecuentes que no nos damos ni cuenta de que hablamos mal, y cuando nos abren los ojos y nos hacen entender lo que es verdaderamente correcto, nos negamos a ver la evidencia. 
Reciba un cordial saludo.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Coincido contigo Loudspeaker en el mal uso que se hace a veces, pero siento discrepar con parte de tus ejemplos.
Se puede perfectamente oír la radio sin prestar atención y en un momento dado escucharla atentamente por que, por ejemplo, emiten algo que te interesa.
O se puede dar el caso de que al pasar por una casa oigas ruidos que te parezcan una pelea y sin embargo al escucharlos detenidamente con atención te des cuenta de que simplemente es la televisión.
Saludos


----------



## loudspeaker

Hola, Elcanario:
No he dicho que no se pueda usar "oír"  con "radio". El ejemplo que puse se refiere a una actividad en general, algo que estás haciendo en ese momento, y como tal debemos utilizar "escuchar". Escucho la radio por placer, por ejemplo, pero no la oigo por placer. 
Lo mismo pasa con los ruidos.  Se oye/oyes ruido dentro de una casa y te paras para escuchar detenidamente para saber qué es.  Por tanto, "se oye ruido dentro de la casa"  (del OP) sería  lo más  adecuado.
Un saludo.


----------



## chileno

Elcanario said:


> Hola
> Coincido contigo Loudspeaker en el mal uso que se hace a veces, pero siento discrepar con parte de tus ejemplos.
> Se puede perfectamente oír la radio sin prestar atención y en un momento dado escucharla atentamente por que, por ejemplo, emiten algo que te interesa.
> O se puede dar el caso de que al pasar por una casa oigas ruidos que te parezcan una pelea y sin embargo al escucharlos detenidamente con atención te des cuenta de que simplemente es la televisión.
> Saludos



Siempre tomando en cuenta lo que RAE dice, no?

*escuchar**.*
 (Del lat. vulg. _ascultāre_,  lat. _auscultāre_).
* 1.* tr. Prestar atención a lo que se oye.
* 2.* tr. Dar oídos, atender a un aviso, consejo o sugerencia.
* 3.* intr. Aplicar el oído para oír algo.

* 4.* prnl. Hablar o recitar con pausas afectadas.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


*oír**.*

 (Del lat. _audīre_).
* 1.* tr. Percibir con el oído los sonidos.
* 2.* tr. Dicho de una persona: Atender los ruegos, súplicas o avisos de alguien, o a alguien.
* 3.* tr. Hacerse cargo, o darse por enterado, de aquello de que le hablan.
* 4.* tr. Asistir a la explicación que el maestro hace de una facultad para aprenderla. _Oyó a Juan._ _Oyó teología._
* 5.* tr._ Der._ Dicho de la autoridad: Tomar en consideración las alegaciones de las partes antes de resolver la cuestión debatida.

     Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Está un poco confuso. Si solo la acepsión uno de las dos definiciones estuvieran solas, no tendría sentido estar discutiendo todo esto.


----------



## Peterdg

Pues el DPD está más claro:



> *escuchar*
> ...
> Puesto que _oír_ tiene un significado más general que _escuchar,_ *casi siempre puede usarse en lugar de este*, algo que ocurría ya en el español clásico y sigue ocurriendo hoy:
> ...
> Menos justificable es el empleo de _escuchar_ en lugar de _oír,_ para referirse simplemente a la acción de percibir un sonido a través del oído, sin que exista intencionalidad previa por parte del sujeto; pero es uso que también existe desde época clásica y sigue vigente hoy, en autores de prestigio, especialmente americanos, *por lo que no cabe su censura*:


La negrita y el subrayar son míos.


----------



## Elcanario

A mi parecer no hay confusión alguna, una cosa es el sentido del oído y la percepción de los sonidos y la otra la interpretación de estos por el cerebro mediante la atención y la concentración de la mente humana.
Si no me equivoco las otras acepciones no se están discutiendo aquí.
Ahora bien esto no quita para que luego millones de personas hablen de una manera y otras en otro lugar hablen de otra, el lenguaje está vivo y es el uso del lenguaje el que genera los diccionarios y no a la inversa.
Saludos


----------



## loudspeaker

Hola, Chileno:
Es cierto que esa acepción podría resultar confusa. 
Entiendo "aplicar el oído" como poner esmero e interés con el oído (escuchar). 

 Aplicar el oído para oír algo: no está bien escuchar detrás de las puertas. 
Está claro que oír no pinta nada en ese ejemplo. 

Un saludo


Estimado Peterdg:

O sea que es menos justificable el uso de "escuchar" en lugar de "oír" pero no cabe su censura. ¿Cómo se come eso? 
Ese es el problema.  La RAE no se posiciona firmemente y tira balones fuera (no es la primera vez; "le vi"  como leísmo admitido me viene a la mente). 
¿Acaso no podríamos decir que "menos justificable"  es lo mismo que "menos aconsejable"? 
Es menos aconsejable y  justificable pero no censurable. De verdad, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. 

" Habla más alto que no te escucho" es menos justificable que "habla más alto que no te oigo", pero no es censurable. 
Ay, ay, ay, ay,  cómo les patina la cabeza a algunos en la poltrona de la Academia (todo esto dicho con todos los respetos).  
De verdad, vaya cacao. 
Yo por mi parte seguiré usando "oír" y "escuchar" como lo hago en inglés, y no me equivocaré nunca cuando hable en castellano. 

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Peterdg

loudspeaker said:


> Estimado Peterdg:
> 
> O sea que es menos justificable el uso de "escuchar" en lugar de "oír" pero no cabe su censura. ¿Cómo se come eso?


En el caso de _oír_ por _escuchar_, es fácil explicar el porqué (porque _oír_ tiene un significado más general que _escuchar_). 

Con _escuchar_ por _oír_, no es tan fácil explicar el porqué; no obstante, aunque no sea fácil, no es censurable.

Así lo como yo.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Lo dice claro, no es censurable porque lo usan algunos autores de prestigio (como el leísmo de persona masculina), aunque sea inexplicable o menos justificable y muchos hablantes lo rechacen. Si fuera un uso exclusivo del pueblo llano, entonces sería "impropio de la lengua culta" (como el laísmo).


----------



## Chasint

micafe said:


> El español tiene dos formas de voz pasiva.
> 
> En tu frase en realidad estás usando la voz pasiva con "se" que tiene el mismo significado que la voz pasiva con el verbo "ser":
> *
> "Se escucha* ruido dentro de la casa" = "(Un) ruido* es escuchado *dentro de la casa".
> 
> Estas dos frases en español se traducen al inglés con TO BE + PAST PARTICIPLE, que es como se forma la voz pasiva en inglés:
> 
> "*A noise is heard in the house"*


1. It is not idiomatic in English to say "A noise is heard in the house" except in certain limited contexts.

2. In English there is a difference between "noise" (uncountable) and "a noise" (countable).

I am not sure which "Se escucha ruido dentro de la casa" means.

Does it mean _"There is a noise in the house"_ or does it mean_ "The house is noisy_"?

3. As always we need context to fully understand what the sentence means and to translate it correctly.


What was happening when this was said?
Was the noise continuous?

Belenchus, please provide more information.

Thank you.


----------



## loudspeaker

_SantiWR_ said:


> Lo dice claro, no es censurable porque lo usan algunos autores de prestigio (como el leísmo de persona masculina), aunque sea inexplicable o menos justificable y muchos hablantes lo rechacen. Si fuera un uso exclusivo del pueblo llano, entonces sería "impropio de la lengua culta" (como el laísmo).



Claro, eso lo entendí desde el principio. Es como decir: mire, robar no está bien pero algunos políticos de prestigio roban (son  corruptos); por lo tanto, si usted hace lo mismo, es menos aconsejable pero no censurable. (Qué estupidez, ¿verdad?) 
Yo diría que algunos escritores de prestigio actuales corrompen la lengua en cuanto al uso de oír y escuchar y hacen caso omiso de la gran diferencia existente entre los dos verbos. 
Cervantes utilizaba "escuchar"  con el significado de "oír" en alguna de sus obras  porque posiblemente en su época sí se empleaba así, lo cual desconozco. Pero si no es así  y el “error” lo cometía el mismo Cervantes, ¿tendré que aceptarlo aunque me sangren los oídos?

La diferencia entre "oír"  y "escuchar"  es muy clara, como así lo indican las definiciones de los diccionarios:

escuchar. 1. ‘Poner atención o aplicar el oído para oír algo o a alguien. Por tanto, la acción de escuchar es voluntaria e implica intencionalidad por parte del sujeto, a diferencia de oír, que significa, sin más, ‘percibir por el oído un sonido o lo que alguien dice'. 

(Del DPD que adjuntó Peterdg)


----------

